# What kinds of things have you found to do that are fulfilling since you retired?



## Ruthanne

I am retired but not by choice.  Any how I am trying to find ways to motivate myself to do things.  I am not into tough love so don't try that on me please. lol.  I am trying to take small steps into making my life more meaningful.  Well, please tell me what you do to make your retirement life more meaningful to you.  I appreciate hearing what you do most of all.


----------



## fureverywhere

My garden and fur critters...I could buy the farm tomorrow. But the plants would die and best buddie's husband is terrified of Callie...I am sentenced to live on.


----------



## Ruthanne

fureverywhere said:


> My garden and fur critters...I could buy the farm tomorrow. But the plants would die and best buddie's husband is terrified of Callie...I am sentenced to live on.


I have been thinking of buying plants lately.  I have some window sills to put them on but they are small so I can only get maybe 4 plants.  I have my fur critter like you fur.  And I have my feathered critters.  Every day I sit here and watch the birdies fly around and play and the dog watches them and I watch the dog and I sit here and think "that's my little family."


----------



## fureverywhere

If money were no object I would volunteer for human infants or socializing  bully breed pups.


----------



## Ruthanne

fureverywhere said:


> If money were no object I would volunteer for human infants or socializing  bully breed pups.


Please excuse my ignorance but what are those?


----------



## fureverywhere

Well in urban hospitals there are babies left alone. If Mami has to pass a drug test...or fight for rights to her baby...wish I could love those left behind. Dogs perceived as "Pit bulls" same thing but worse, big head, small eyes, huge shoulders...yup you have a man eater here, put him down now.


----------



## ronaldj

we (wife and I) garden, I write a little and I work part time now at the local hardware plus 12 grandchildren we see lots


----------



## Don M.

I get "bored" pretty quickly if I have nothing to do but sit around in front of the TV all day.  When I was working, I always had gobs of things to do, but the first few weeks of "retirement" quickly showed that sitting around with little to do but mow the yard, and run around to the stores, etc., was Not going to cut it.  Soooo...we started looking for a place in the country, where we could stay active and fit.  We found such a place, and there is a never ending series of good healthy outdoor work to be done every day the weather permits.  There is NO substitute, IMO, for staying active as a person grows older.  

Find a Hobby, do volunteer work, exercise regularly, eat smaller portions of healthy food, etc.  Keep your mind occupied with reading, or joining in something like the games on this forum.  Remember....if you Don't use it, you Lose it.


----------



## jujube

Travel and getting to sleep in when I want.....that fulfills me.


----------



## Ruthanne

fureverywhere said:


> Well in urban hospitals there are babies left alone. If Mami has to pass a drug test...or fight for rights to her baby...wish I could love those left behind. Dogs perceived as "Pit bulls" same thing but worse, big head, small eyes, huge shoulders...yup you have a man eater here, put him down now.


Thanks.



ronaldj said:


> we (wife and I) garden, I write a little and I work part time now at the local hardware plus 12 grandchildren we see lots


I would like to write but have to decide what about.  That's great you stay occupied.



Don M. said:


> I get "bored" pretty quickly if I have nothing to do but sit around in front of the TV all day.  When I was working, I always had gobs of things to do, but the first few weeks of "retirement" quickly showed that sitting around with little to do but mow the yard, and run around to the stores, etc., was Not going to cut it.  Soooo...we started looking for a place in the country, where we could stay active and fit.  We found such a place, and there is a never ending series of good healthy outdoor work to be done every day the weather permits.  There is NO substitute, IMO, for staying active as a person grows older.
> 
> Find a Hobby, do volunteer work, exercise regularly, eat smaller portions of healthy food, etc.  Keep your mind occupied with reading, or joining in something like the games on this forum.  Remember....if you Don't use it, you Lose it.


Glad you found a nice place that keeps you busy.  I  am trying to get into some of my hobbies, yes, I need motivation and am working on that.  I already eat smaller portions of healthy foods and don't really know why you told me that.  Didn't really like getting the tough love thing I said I didn't want.  But thanks for responding.



jujube said:


> Travel and getting to sleep in when I want.....that fulfills me.


Sounds good to me!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey

I couldn't live without my garden. In the winter it is house plants and planning the spring garden. I have a little note book I keep as to what I have done in my yard in past years. What grows and what doesn't. Just now I was out watering, thinking about something I will try next year. I enjoy having the time for little things. My Zinnias are just starting to bloom so I will pick a few for the kitchen table. In winter I love having the time to try a new recipe or make cookies when I feel like it. I am still hooked on the adult coloring books and of course reading. Sometimes I get the urge to change the color in a room in our house. A little more often than the hubby would like,I think. Then there are my photo albums. Sorting, getting rid of doubles, framing some. Fixing them on the computer. I have never ever been bored. For me, not enough hours in the day.


----------



## Ruthanne

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I couldn't live without my garden. In the winter it is house plants and planning the spring garden. I have a little note book I keep as to what I have done in my yard in past years. What grows and what doesn't. Just now I was out watering, thinking about something I will try next year. I enjoy having the time for little things. My Zinnias are just starting to bloom so I will pick a few for the kitchen table. In winter I love having the time to try a new recipe or make cookies when I feel like it. I am still hooked on the adult coloring books and of course reading. Sometimes I get the urge to change the color in a room in our house. A little more often than the hubby would like,I think. Then there are my photo albums. Sorting, getting rid of doubles, framing some. Fixing them on the computer. I have never ever been bored. For me, not enough hours in the day.


Thanks for sharing that Ruth.


----------



## Lon

I have great joy and pleasure from successfully removing hard water stains from my toilets with a Pumice Stone.


----------



## Ruthanne

Lon said:


> I have great joy and pleasure from successfully removing hard water stains from my toilets with a Pumice Stone.


:lol:


----------



## Shalimar

I love to garden, balcony for three of the four seasons, indoor plants, including trees. Writing poetry, volunteering with refugees, processing food with my dehydrator. Learning new things via the Internet.


----------



## Ruthanne

Shalimar said:


> I love to garden, balcony for three of the four seasons, indoor plants, including trees. Writing poetry, volunteering with refugees, processing food with my dehydrator. Learning new things via the Internet.


That's so cool you have some trees growing indoors.  I bet my birds would like that.  Thank you for that Shali.


----------



## Shalimar

You are most welcome Ruthanne.


----------



## Sunny

Do you have a senior center near where you live? The one near me has an incredible number of fun and educational activities, also lots of trips, etc.

I enjoy performing with several musical groups, playing the piano and recorder, playing bridge and Scrabble, writing for our community newspapers, balcony gardening and a little bit of political activity with our Democratic Club. The computer also provides a great deal of entertainment (too much!)

As others have pointed out, there are all sorts of opportunities to help those in need: the food bank, the local hospital, the library, etc.


----------



## Ruthanne

Sunny said:


> Do you have a senior center near where you live? The one near me has an incredible number of fun and educational activities, also lots of trips, etc.
> 
> I enjoy performing with several musical groups, playing the piano and recorder, playing bridge and Scrabble, writing for our community newspapers, balcony gardening and a little bit of political activity with our Democratic Club. The computer also provides a great deal of entertainment (too much!)
> 
> As others have pointed out, there are all sorts of opportunities to help those in need: the food bank, the local hospital, the library, etc.


Thank you Sunny.  There are senior centers in my city but I don't think I'm old enough to go to them yet.  I have to find out the age you have to be to go there.


----------



## Ray

A fella I met introduced me to two things that have become the basis of my "fun" (after about 10 years, I have decided that golf is a dumb thing).

One was pickin' and grinnin' - I do that weekly with a like minded group. We also have a sub-group that gets together for doo-wop and folk.

The other is getting involved in local theater - on the stage, behind the stage, in the booth - it's all good. Along that line I also got involved with a group that re-creates old radio shows - great fun and very stimulating.


----------



## Ruthanne

Ray said:


> A fella I met introduced me to two things that have become the basis of my "fun" (after about 10 years, I have decided that golf is a dumb thing).
> 
> One was pickin' and grinnin' - I do that weekly with a like minded group. We also have a sub-group that gets together for doo-wop and folk.
> 
> The other is getting involved in local theater - on the stage, behind the stage, in the booth - it's all good. Along that line I also got involved with a group that re-creates old radio shows - great fun and very stimulating.


Thanks Ray, that all sounds like it is a whole lot of fun!


----------



## RadishRose

Volunteer work is the most fulfilling thing I can think of.


----------



## Ruthanne

RadishRose said:


> Volunteer work is the most fulfilling thing I can think of.


Is that something you do?  If so what kind have you done?


----------



## Bobw235

I just sent in an application to volunteer at a local hospice.  I'm also spending lots of time on my yard.  As an example, we have lots of Daylilies in the planting beds.  I've learned how to care for them so that they should flower all summer.  But, there's much to be pruned, weeding to be done, trees to be trimmed, etc.  I'm also spending time learning how to use new photo software.  I hate sitting in front of the TV for long periods.  Much rather be active.  I went to the library and got three books, something I've not done in ages.  I love to read, but over the last several years I never had time.  Now I have the time.


----------



## Lon

I have become a Self Appointed Advocate for Hearing Impaired people. There is much to know and much to learn.


----------



## Ruthanne

Bobw235 said:


> I just sent in an application to volunteer at a local hospice.  I'm also spending lots of time on my yard.  As an example, we have lots of Daylilies in the planting beds.  I've learned how to care for them so that they should flower all summer.  But, there's much to be pruned, weeding to be done, trees to be trimmed, etc.  I'm also spending time learning how to use new photo software.  I hate sitting in front of the TV for long periods.  Much rather be active.  I went to the library and got three books, something I've not done in ages.  I love to read, but over the last several years I never had time.  Now I have the time.


I see you make good use of your time Bob.


----------



## Ruthanne

Lon said:


> I have become a Self Appointed Advocate for Hearing Impaired people. There is much to know and much to learn.


Good for you Lon!


----------



## happytime

*Retirment Love it*



Shalimar said:


> I love to garden, balcony for three of the four seasons, indoor plants, including trees. Writing poetry, volunteering with refugees, processing food with my dehydrator. Learning new things via the Internet.


I love being retired an wish I hadn't had to work for so long. Not sure why you were forced to retired, health reasons ect. I love going to the gym an do so about 4 times a week. I've always worked out so it's ingrained in me. I have a huge yard an lots of flower beds to take care of. Living in North Fl it is so hot durning the day but around 5 ish I'm able to get out there an work. I have a granddaughter so I visit her every Wed ,seems like I'm always on the go. When I'm not I just relax an enjoy some free time. Hope that helps you out. Happytime


----------



## Wren

I took early retirement a few years ago and love it, I paint, do a little voluntary work for the local heritage, meet friends, walk, read  and just enjoy the freedom retirement brings


----------



## Ameriscot

I love retirement.  I stopped working at age 55 (9 years ago) because my husband had retired and wanted to volunteer in Africa.  So we went for 2 years while he trained teachers at a college.  

My husband does the gardening, I got more serious about photography, we do outdoor activities like canoeing, walking, and riding bikes.  We like to go on very long bike rides in our very hilly area since we got electric bikes over a year ago.  And we travel on long trips.  I like to read, binge watch series on Netflix, etc and of course spend time online.


----------



## RadishRose

I have walked dogs at the pound, I was a Friend of the library for years and I briefly volunteered at a local private school to help elementary aged students take tests on their new computer system. Mostly, these were during times when I wan't working.

 Since I am employed full time, I'm too tired now for volunteering after work and keeping house,  but if I can ever retire, I will go back to the library. I think you would like that atmosphere,  too.


----------



## Ruthanne

Thanks for all the replies.  I forgot about this thread.  Good thing I started taking the Ginkgo Biloba, the memory is going...


----------



## judybonacci

Ruthanne, 
I can certainly relate.  I was in the same position.  Everyday seemed the same.  Today, life couldn't be better!  Finally found my "niche" in online/attraction marketing!


----------



## judybonacci

Sounds great jujube!


----------



## Manatee

When we lived in Arizona we traveled quite a bit with our small travel trailer.  We belonged to an community based RV club.  Although we had tha smallest rig in the club we went on the same caravans as the folks with the huge rigs.  On one trip we drove down the Baja and others up to Canada and other western destinations.  
For our 50th anniversary we cruised to Alaska.  As we got older we decided to return to Florida and have since retired from camping.

I gave away my lawn mower in 1987 and haven't missed it yet, condos are the way to go.  We are 82 & 81.


----------



## judybonacci

Looks like you are enjoying life other that your work schedule!   That interferes with everything we love!  Take care Radish Rose!


----------



## judybonacci

Good for you Manatee!!  I moved from Dallas to Miami, then Tampa, Fla. once.  Age is only a NUMBER there!!  Have a great time!!


----------



## mathjak107

since i retired we got back in to our photography very heavily . both of us love photography .

i also got back in to playing drums again after 37 years .. i spend 2 hours a day practicing if we are home . just been a few months since i picked up the sticks for the first time 

here i am today just playing along with some average white band music . i put up two little video's. that way i evaluate whatever i do .

https://mm-photography.smugmug.com/FAMILY/Drumming-4/n-qnb7gj/


----------



## Capt Lightning

When we lived in England we never explored the area very much, so when we retired and moved back north, we decided that we should travel round in our camper and see as much as we could.  Hasn't quite worked out like that - we bought an old house that needed a lot of TLC and we also made friends with two ladies who had quit the 'rat race' and started a market garden.  

Our time is shared between travel, gardening, maintaining the house and raising rare breed pigs for pork - and as a treat, the occasional trip to the theatre.


----------



## Ray

Of primary importance is to remember that retiring is not simply not going to work. When a major portion of your social interaction is "on the job" a new source must be found. One way of doing that is by either moving to a community with a high percentage of fellow retirees or look into you city, county, etc. retirement services.

Besides the social interaction the question of "what do I do?" is important - again, replacing all the "doing" of on the job. I tried golf (almost a cliche). I never enjoyed the game itself that much but I very much enjoyed the social interaction. Eventually I replaced the social side and gave golf up as a "dumb idea". Well, think about it - you hit the ball, it goes off into the woods, you look and look and finally find it. And what do you do - you hit it again.

I accidently stumbled into stuff I had never done and they became major parts of my day-to-day life. One was pickin' and grinnin' and the other was theater. Check your community theater, local senior center, and library bulletin boards for things of that manner.

The main thing is - don't sit around the house waiting for good stuff to come to you, go out there and find it.


----------



## bluebreezes

I'm not sure this helps, Ruthanne, since you're already fully retired, but I'm just a few months into semi-retirement (I freelance on whatever schedule I'd like with an online company). What I'm finding the most meaningful so far are small moments of wonder that having my own schedule (or no schedule) allows. Things like slow mornings to enjoy birds singing, lots of reading time with coffee, and the angle of the sun. On walks now I feel like I notice more of what's there along the way rather than it being simply exercise to fit into a crowded schedule. 

I'm looking at volunteer opportunities in my community, and have called a few places to ask questions and talk to people to see what might fit. I haven't found the right thing yet, but I'm confident that it will be there. I think about how do I want to invest in my desire to learn new things and invest in my wellbeing? I know for certain it needs to involve other people.

In some areas I've read there are volunteer clearinghouses to help match skills, desired areas, and availability with opportunities. Perhaps this type of service is available near you and could help you sort out what might feel meaningful. I'd be interested to know over time what you try out and what you find meaningful in your search. Good luck, Ruthanne in your quest.


----------



## Brookswood

My #1 project in retirement is to have control of my own time.

Therefore, I have eliminated things that interfere with controlling my time - pets, people I don't really care to see anymore, volunteer jobs that require a commitment to precise days and duration,  any part-time work (YUK!), projects around the house that must be completed or things don't work, etc. 

It's amazing the interesting and good things one can accomplish when you eliminate the things that demand your time but give little, if any satisfaction.


----------



## jnos

Lon said:


> I have great joy and pleasure from successfully removing hard water stains from my toilets with a Pumice Stone.


For even more joy and pleasure, you need to try very fine grit wet/dry sandpaper instead of the stone! You'll be in 7th Heaven. :love_heart:


----------



## bluebreezes

Brookswood said:


> It's amazing the interesting and good things one can accomplish when you eliminate the things that demand your time but give little, if any satisfaction.



Well said, Brookswood! It's the delicious freedom from a schedule that I can't get enough of too.


----------



## Jackie22

I enjoyed remodeling my house after I retired, when I first retired I thought I wanted to work at something part time, but that passed....its wonderful just to have the choice of doing whatever you want at your own pace.


----------



## bodumene

Ruthanne,  I once read a good way for finding out what you like to do.  You make a list of a lot of things you have done in your life that you really enjoyed and were meaningful to you.  You make another list of things you did that didn't fit you, or that you hated.  Then you look over each list to find some communalities within that list.  What do the majority of activities in that list have in common?  Is it doing things with people, or doing things by yourself?  Is it intellectual or physical?  Is it oriented toward artistic things or maybe more scientific/technical?  Etc.  This gives you an idea of what you might enjoy, and what kinds of activities you should stay away from.  Good luck!


----------



## Ruthanne

Thank you all for your posts, very interesting stuff!


----------



## Susie

I love retirement! 
Doing absolutely "Nothing" suits me!
21 yrs. of "being free" has been a joy!
(Don't feel old enough (88) for joining Senior Groups--maybe when I'm 95 or 100.)


----------



## NancyNGA

Good for you, Susie!   I'm the same way.


----------



## Brookswood

Susie said:


> I love retirement!
> Doing absolutely "Nothing" suits me!
> 21 yrs. of "being free" has been a joy!



Whenever I get a bit tired of being around the house I do two things:

1.  Plan a trip somewhere - even if I'm  not sure I can go .  Usually I will go if it's planned. If I don't plan, I don't go, that's for sure.

2.  Remember all those mornings in the car when I arrived at work and said to myself "Brook, baby, you can get through one more day. Buckle down and just ignore the goofy stuff."


----------



## croman

I retired 2 years ago and spent the first year taking care of my dying mother.  She died a year ago and ever since, I've been focusing on living "mindfully."  I meditate, garden, joined two book clubs, and volunteer for the local library.  Perhaps most meaningfully, I've started a blog:  cindysmindfulretirement.wordpress.com.  I hope this helps.


----------



## Ed Mashburn

Good evening to all-
I have not had a single moment of time since I retired that I did not have something to do. Of course, I have a real advantage- my wife is retired too, and she is very, very good at finding things that need to be done by me.
Truly, down time has not been a problem, but on those rare moments when time does present itself, it is so nice to be able to start reading with a couple of small dogs alongside to help me- and to then wake up an hour later feeling much better and ready for the next assignment.
This is a good life-
Ed


----------



## Dragonlady

I retired almost 15 years ago. For the first 9 years I did a lot of traveling to either motorcycle or ride horses in a variety of foreign countries in both Asia and Europe. When home, I took horse back riding lessons and made multiple motorcycling trips to Canada, Alaska and coast to coast. When at home I loved to play computer games  - mostly Final Fantasy XI. Don't play quite as much now. I also took martial arts lessons and earned my 1st and 2nd degree black belt  My Dojang unfortunately closed in 07 when the economy tanked , but I have picked it up again the last 3 years and have earned my 3rd degree belt. I had to take an involuntary hiatus when they discovered I had ovarian cancer in 2011. Between the surgery and Chemo, I took an involuntary break from all my activities, but I made it thru the 5 years with no return and I'm back at it.
My daughter likes to do the yard work (she lives with me) so I butt out and let her have at it. After my grandson broke up with his girlfriend, he too moved back in and his 4 year old son lives here 50% of the time, so I do not lack for company and socialization. I signed up for a Tai Chi class the end of Jan at the local college - ; it is excelent for balance and flexibility - so a good complement to my TaeKwondo. I watch a lot of TV but when I'm on the computer or doing needlework - can't just sit and watch TV LOL. Also read but not quite as much as I used to


----------



## BlondieBoomer

Dragonlady said:


> I retired almost 15 years ago. For the first 9 years I did a lot of traveling to either motorcycle or ride horses in a variety of foreign countries in both Asia and Europe. When home, I took horse back riding lessons and made multiple motorcycling trips to Canada, Alaska and coast to coast. When at home I loved to play computer games  - mostly Final Fantasy XI. Don't play quite as much now. I also took martial arts lessons and earned my 1st and 2nd degree black belt  My Dojang unfortunately closed in 07 when the economy tanked , but I have picked it up again the last 3 years and have earned my 3rd degree belt. I had to take an involuntary hiatus when they discovered I had ovarian cancer in 2011. Between the surgery and Chemo, I took an involuntary break from all my activities, but I made it thru the 5 years with no return and I'm back at it.
> My daughter likes to do the yard work (she lives with me) so I butt out and let her have at it. After my grandson broke up with his girlfriend, he too moved back in and his 4 year old son lives here 50% of the time, so I do not lack for company and socialization. I signed up for a Tai Chi class the end of Jan at the local college - ; it is excelent for balance and flexibility - so a good complement to my TaeKwondo. I watch a lot of TV but when I'm on the computer or doing needlework - can't just sit and watch TV LOL. Also read but not quite as much as I used to



You may be retired, but I don't think you'll ever get old, you're too busy! That's an impressive list of accomplishments during retirement. Sounds like you found better things to do than retire! I'm very impressed.


----------



## Sunny

Ruthanne, I have never heard of a senior center turning away anyone because they are not "old enough."  There is usually a wide variety of ages. Unless you are about 21, nobody is going to ask your age.


----------



## Jandante

Are you interested in meeting other people volunteering? In Australia we have plenty of opportunities, helping for the senior day groups, volunteering at the Aged Care homes, volunteering at the Op-shops (Goodwill?). Many who get involved in these do it for the satisfaction they get themselves.  Hubby and I entertain at the Aged Care and Day groups and other events and run a strumalong group  which is similar to ukulele group, with a wide range of stringed instruments (and singers) and have had many beginners, some 80+ happily joining in.  I can vouch for the joy of playing an instrument too, only started a few years ago, basically taught myself and have been playing in church and at the above for  a while now, but I suppose it does help to have supportive friendly people around me.


----------



## exwisehe

Dogs, cats, birds, bicycling, walking, going to symphony, visiting my daughter (2 hrs away), church activities.  They keep me busy.
Since my bicycle accident, I'm thinking of buying an ebike (runs on battery, almost invisible, and can go 20mph. They also allow you to pedal if desired, just for the exercise and also it may go farther without recharging the battery. As far as I know you can use them on the greenways and bike paths, but no motorized vehicles are allowed there.  I can't imagine life unless I can get out into the open air and watch the lakes, the ducks, the scenery.  I rode 10 miles yesterday, the first time since I wrecked 3 months ago.  I hope I can get back in shape like I was last summer.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Well what is it you love to do? Do more of it if you can.  Shortly after retirement, I got a digital piano which inspired and allowed me to compose in several genres.  After the responsibilities of caring for my mom were over, I began to travel more often, indulging my need to be at the ocean. For several years, I was addicted to a site called Eons where I connected with a lot of people who remain my (online) friends today, mostly on Facebook. A couple became good personal friends as well. Since that time I've spent a lot of time social networking both sharing and gleaning information. Doing so has expanded my horizons. I love the subjects of retirement and finance and "inhale" articles about those subjects. I counsel Gen X'ers & Millenials whenever I get the chance on how to cut their expenses so they can devote more to their retirement funds, thus not being among the tragic statistics of senior poverty. More recently, I've discovered adult coloring books. Working in those has inspired me to get back to my artwork. I also go to the gym. Never did that until I got into my 60s. Most of all, I stay connected to family and friends.


----------



## dog lover

Gardening and my dogs, keeps me busy with things I like to do. I got rid of activities I don't like and people who thrive on drama. I live in a compact house (not a tiny house, I'd be claustrophobic in there.). Maintenance is minimal, and I have a maid come in a couple of times a month to do the harder cleaning I can't do anymore, like tub enclosures. I also have a gardener who comes here spring and fall to deal with the irrigation system and major pruning or tree maintenance. I don't think I could live without a garden and  canine companions. The garden gives me beauty (I can spend much time just strolling around and drinking it all in) and fresh produce. The dogs give me companionship, safety and much laughter. I hope to be living like this til the end.


----------



## DaveA

Susie said:


> I love retirement!
> Doing absolutely "Nothing" suits me!
> 21 yrs. of "being free" has been a joy!
> (Don't feel old enough (88) for joining Senior Groups--maybe when I'm 95 or 100.)



Amen to that, Susie, although I'm only 83 and have a few more years to wait!!!


----------



## Knight

A lot of great suggestions that are from a personal level. Only you know what your finances will allow you to do. Next would be your health. Age being the final leg of what you will actually end up being able to do as the years roll by. Planning for 30 or more years in retirement does take into account the 3 things I mentioned. 

As I mentioned there are a lot of really great suggestions, If it were me I'd sort thru them as a way to form a long term plan.


----------



## CaroleC

I never had trouble figuring out what to do on the weekends when I was working. They were always too short for me!

Now that I'm retired, I do a lot of those same things. Honestly, this is my 8th year of retirement and I haven't been bored yet. Also I have not felt like a bum for enjoying some well earned leisure in this last part of life, after half a century of working so very, very hard when I was younger. It's nice to be able to decide what I want to do with my time now. I go to the gym, play video games, listen to podcasts, spend time with loved ones, read interesting articles, manage my finances, and more. I'm constantly finding new activities that I always wanted to try and new interests to explore, and now I can. Today I sent my first text message on my phone, and so did my boyfriend so we have something new to share each day. We'll never fall into a rut because we are both adventuresome and like to try new things (even though we don't care to travel). 

I hope you can figure out what you want to do in retirement. Lots of good suggestions in this thread.


----------



## Ruthanne

CaroleC said:


> I never had trouble figuring out what to do on the weekends when I was working. They were always too short for me!
> 
> Now that I'm retired, I do a lot of those same things. Honestly, this is my 8th year of retirement and I haven't been bored yet. Also I have not felt like a bum for enjoying some well earned leisure in this last part of life, after half a century of working so very, very hard when I was younger. It's nice to be able to decide what I want to do with my time now. I go to the gym, play video games, listen to podcasts, spend time with loved ones, read interesting articles, manage my finances, and more. I'm constantly finding new activities that I always wanted to try and new interests to explore, and now I can. Today I sent my first text message on my phone, and so did my boyfriend so we have something new to share each day. We'll never fall into a rut because we are both adventuresome and like to try new things (even though we don't care to travel).
> 
> I hope you can figure out what you want to do in retirement. Lots of good suggestions in this thread.


Sorry, I forgot about this thread.  Thanks for your comment.

Thank you everyone for your comments on this subject.


----------



## Skyking

I cocoon in the winter. I watch British Murder mysteries on Netflix and PBS. I also read ghost stories and mysteries from the library.  In the summer I fight weeds and bugs in my lawn, and cheerfully whittle down my to do list. When nobodies home, I play my drums to rock and roll year round. So far I'm getting happier everyday.


----------



## helenbacque

Have a lifelong interest in travel but age and health issues now limit me to the arm chair variety    (reading and travel documentary type TV could hold my interest for hours) but browsing my travel journals bring back wonderful memories.  I have done genealogy research on my family for past 30 yrs. and will continue that as long as my brain holds up. DNA testing has confirmed many family connections and opened door to new lines.  I only wish I understood more of that process.  I also do miniature stitching for collector's doll houses.  Miniature oriental rugs my favorites.  I have strong hermit genes so am not plagued with loneliness or boredom.   Blessing or curse?  I honestly don't know.


----------



## JustBonee

Ruthanne said:


> I am retired but not by choice.  Any how I am trying to find ways to motivate myself to do things.  I am not into tough love so don't try that on me please. lol.  I am trying to take small steps into making my life more meaningful.  Well, please tell me what you do to make your retirement life more meaningful to you.  I appreciate hearing what you do most of all.




For myself, the expression ... Stop and Smell the Roses ... is my way to cope and live these days.   Not having a schedule  to follow,  and doing things at my own (slow) pace works well.   I don't feel like I need to find something new to occupy my time at all.
 I'm learning to enjoy and reflect on the past ... it keeps me sane and happy.

Just keep  the brain and body active....   I do all my own yard work,  mowing, cutting trees and bushes, etc.  
And I feel playing games is wonderful brain exercise.


----------



## Bajabob

Since retiring in '82, my most important activities have been managing my investment portfolio and taking adventurous kayak trips.
Just today I was deeply involved in updating my financial  records, but the kayaking is no more. The age thing, you know.


----------



## smilingmore

I always knew what I would do when I retired; write a book, sew doll clothes, paint a master piece.  Now the time has come and I don't want to do any of that stuff.  I feel I am drifting through time with no destination.


----------



## Lolly

smilingmore said:


> I always knew what I would do when I retired; write a book, sew doll clothes, paint a master piece.  Now the time has come and I don't want to do any of that stuff.  I feel I am drifting through time with no destination.



I spent so much time worrying about what I would do with myself after I retired.. Now that I have retired I finally found the answer... "Whatever the heck I want to"....  I have no desire to find a meaningful existence... whatever that means.   I am very happy being a bum and being at peace..  Of course, I've never really needed to be around a lot of people.. and can take or leave socializing..


----------



## taffboy

I find simple things like not getting up at 4 30 am in the mourning great and to do things that I want to do and in my time.Love playing the Guitar walking next door dog


----------



## tortiecat

We retired in our mid 60's had our home with a large garden.  We enjoyed pottering around, my husband did beautiful
woodwork and I volunteered at our local library, we both liked to cook, and we lucky to be able to do some travelling.
Now that I am alone, living in a senior residence, I take part in some of the events here, belong to the drama club,
the supper club and the library. 
Yes, there are times when I am lonely, would like to see more of my family; but they lead busy lives and we are in touch
several times a week either by phone or Facebook. I try not to dwell on being lonely; I am a reader, spend time on the computer and watch TV in the evenings, seldom in the daytime.
All in all I am content with my life.


----------



## HipGnosis

smilingmore said:


> I always knew what I would do when I retired; write a book, sew doll clothes, paint a master piece.  Now the time has come and I don't want to do any of that stuff.  I feel I am drifting through time with no destination.


But are you happy (or content) drifting through time?


----------



## Camper6

A friend of mine just jumps on a bus and let's it take wherever. He always finds destinations that are new. Like new malls and settings. I'm going to try it. Tickets are reasonable and no hassle of driving.


----------



## smilingmore

HipGnosis said:


> But are you happy (or content) drifting through time?


I have some new hobbies so life is rewarding now.  My garden is in bloom and I am taking a psychology course on the  internet that has proven to be very interesting.


----------



## HipGnosis

smilingmore said:


> I have some new hobbies so life is rewarding now.  My garden is in bloom and I am taking a psychology course on the  internet that has proven to be very interesting.


COOL!
Can you share a link to that course?


----------



## smilingmore

HipGnosis said:


> COOL!
> Can you share a link to that course?



I'd love to!  I hope everyone finds a course that they would enjoy.  This site offers so much in the way of interesting courses, that I have several certificates .  And by the way, you don't have to spend money to get a certificate, do as I did and when you complete a course, download a blank certificate from another site and fill it in yourself.  They can be framed if you like.  These courses are all free!  Go to Futurelearn.com.


----------



## Bobw235

Since retiring I've been spending more time on my photography and I also now volunteer with a local hospice organization. Currently seeing a patient who is in liver failure. A sad case.


----------



## Lon

I have no complaints. My retirement since 1990 has been fullfilling and then some. Bungy Jumping Scuba Diving White Water Rafting, Zip Lining over jungle and forests, many cruises on small and large ships, playing golf in different countries, playing Boccee and Pickle Ball on a regular basis, meeting many English speaking people from many countries.reading many books on history which is a love of mine. Living in New Zealand and Australia for a long enough time to appreciate both the country and the people, and doing all the foregoing while I was financially and physically able to do so.


----------



## terry123

Lon said:


> I have no complaints. My retirement since 1990 has been fullfilling and then some. Bungy Jumping Scuba Diving White Water Rafting, Zip Lining over jungle and forests, many cruises on small and large ships, playing golf in different countries, playing Boccee and Pickle Ball on a regular basis, meeting many English speaking people from many countries.reading many books on history which is a love of mine. Living in New Zealand and Australia for a long enough time to appreciate both the country and the people, and doing all the foregoing while I was financially and physically able to do so.


  Good for you, Lon.  You are having a good time.  It will be even better after your surgery!


----------



## Ruthanne

Thanks for all the postings.  I haven't been to this thread in some time and even forgot about it.


----------



## Topcat

SLEEP! LOL - Hey I enjoy it . . .


----------



## Ruthanne

Topcat said:


> SLEEP! LOL - Hey I enjoy it . . .


As do I!!  It's one of my favorite things.


----------



## hearlady

Lon said:


> I have become a Self Appointed Advocate for Hearing Impaired people. There is much to know and much to learn.


I will likely do something to help the hearing impaired also. I not only sell hearing aids but I'm darn good at fixing them. The local school for the deaf brings me students' aids sometimes and I tinker and bring them back to life.
I love when a patient brings their aid and it's not working. They have visions of $300 out of warranty repair bill. I go into my hoard  of spare parts and hand them back a working aid. 
I could see me doing that side of it in retirement. 
Can't wait until that time comes but for now I'm happy so Ill keep working.


----------



## hearlady

Ruthanne said:


> Thanks for all the postings.  I haven't been to this thread in some time and even forgot about it.


I'm sure you'll come upon some things you enjoy doing. Good for you for gathering ideas here. And thanks because it's giving me ideas for when the time comes.


----------



## drifter

Found lots to do with Friends of the Library, was involved with photography until film changed over to digital, reading, Senior forums in England, Australia, and US. Tried to write a bit, found out not my calling, tried to play an musical instrument, not my calling either. Guess  I'm an observer of the American scene.


----------



## Smiling Jane

I love being able to read a book all the way through without having to stop and go to work, that kind of trivial interruption. I do tai chi at a senior center; because it's at noon it takes a chunk out of the middle of the day. I walk most days for an hour or so. I bake bread for myself and the neighbors and take baking and cooking lessons through continuing education programs. Most recently, I learned some new ways to make curry.


----------



## Ruthanne

Now that I've turned 60 I wonder if the Center on Aging here has any activities there.  I'm not sure of the age requirements but it would seem like a good place to meet people offline.


----------



## Smiling Jane

Ruthanne said:


> Now that I've turned 60 I wonder if the Center on Aging here has any activities there.  I'm not sure of the age requirements but it would seem like a good place to meet people offline.



I think here you only have to be 60. The membership is $13/year. There are always activities going on at the senior centers, which are city facilities. They provide breakfast every day and a daily lunch special, for a nominal price. This weekend the center is having its annual art fair, and in past years I've found some nice things. There are also groups who get together and do things, like go to plays and restaurants.


----------



## Ruthanne

Smiling Jane said:


> I think here you only have to be 60. The membership is $13/year. There are always activities going on at the senior centers, which are city facilities. They provide breakfast every day and a daily lunch special, for a nominal price. This weekend the center is having its annual art fair, and in past years I've found some nice things. There are also groups who get together and do things, like go to plays and restaurants.


Thanks.  I'm going to call them.  It would be good to have a place to go offline.


----------



## NMcK

Great thread! So many great ideas, interesting hobbies and volunteer suggestions! 

We've been retired a little over a year and stayed in our city apartment, which we love, did a little traveling, visited family on the east coast, and now we're ready to change our lifestyle up a bit. Once settled, we really want to volunteer, whether through church or a community center. My husband has coached in the past, would love to coach again, and I'd like to work with shut-ins, visit people who can't get out, may be isolated.


----------



## Adrian7878

First, let me congratulate the one who started this thread. I am 56 yo (male) just retired ... due to medical mis-management that got me comatosed for 2.5 yrs. Now getting better by the day ... able to walk, drive and talk now.

The thing I am volunteering now is mentoring fresh graduates to start a career. Find it fulfilling and help a youngster put his foot on the pedal of life.


----------



## moviequeen1

One of the great things about being retired{almost 7 yrs now} I can set my own schedule. I'm glad I retired when I did,was burnt out after 27yrs working part time as a pharm tech at a local hospital
I love having time to enjoy my hobbies,taking 3 daily walks,reading my books,going to the movies. I still enjoy doing my volunteer work 3-4 mornings/wk. 
When I was  working,on my 2 days off, I volunteered in the business office at my church helping the ladies with various tasks. I'm still there in the office 2-3 mornings/wk.One of the ladies,Lenore,who is our graphic designer,has taught me many computer skills,which still amazes me,considering 7 yrs ago didn't really know how to use a computer.I now do a couple weekly computer tasks she no longer has time to do.I like helping my friends when they need an 'extra hand' with a project big or small Sue


----------



## RiverUp

Ruthanne said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I would like to write but have to decide what about.  That's great you stay occupied.
> 
> Glad you found a nice place that keeps you busy.  I  am trying to get into some of my hobbies, yes, I need motivation and am working on that.  I already eat smaller portions of healthy foods and don't really know why you told me that.  Didn't really like getting the tough love thing I said I didn't want.  But thanks for responding.
> 
> Sounds good to me!



They say, "write about what you know about."  I don't know if that helps.   The eating smaller portions part sounds to me like the poster meant eat smaller portions than what we ate when we were younger and also "smaller portions" many times helps us have more energy, strangely enough.  Sounds crazy, but I feel more lethargic when I eat larger meals.  Just my idea.  I wasn't sure what you meant by tough love and maybe the poster wasn't sure either.  (I think I figured that out more now.)  Your animals sound like a lovely "family."   I'm sure I would love them too.


----------



## Ruthanne

RiverUp said:


> They say, "write about what you know about."  I don't know if that helps.   The eating smaller portions part sounds to me like the poster meant eat smaller portions than what we ate when we were younger and also "smaller portions" many times helps us have more energy, strangely enough.  Sounds crazy, but I feel more lethargic when I eat larger meals.  Just my idea.  I wasn't sure what you meant by tough love and maybe the poster wasn't sure either.  (I think I figured that out more now.)  Your animals sound like a lovely "family."   I'm sure I would love them too.


Thank you for your reply.  This thread is pretty old but still keeps going.  I actually don't recall what I meant by tough love now...lol..maybe I was feeling sensitive at the time..not sure.  Now, when I feel lethargic after eating I take a nice nap..lol


----------



## Seeker

Freedom..Freedom....to just be, and I mean..... be who you are, be what you want to be. No worries about other peoples problems. I totally understand tough love. There is just a point where you have to let it all go and stop trying to do for everyone else and do for you. I'm about to get there. It is fulfilling to know that when you wake up tomorrow that you can do what you want to do without worrying about what others expect you to do. I can get up and tend my garden, clean my house, I find it fulfilling to do what I want to do. Not really sure why it took so long but for me it did.


----------



## Ruthanne

Seeker said:


> Freedom..Freedom....to just be, and I mean..... be who you are, be what you want to be. No worries about other peoples problems. I totally understand tough love. There is just a point where you have to let it all go and stop trying to do for everyone else and do for you. I'm about to get there. It is fulfilling to know that when you wake up tomorrow that you can do what you want to do without worrying about what others expect you to do. I can get up and tend my garden, clean my house, I find it fulfilling to do what I want to do. Not really sure why it took so long but for me it did.


Good for you!  I am getting there, too!


----------



## Mizzkitt

An oldie but a goodie thread Ruthanne so it keep ticking along.

I have found that more time to just do what I want to do at the moment is fulfilling, whether it be a book, a drive, a McDonalds visit (me bad once in awhile) volunteering, just stopping to smell the roses.


----------



## James

I love calling my former partner up [he still has a couple of years to go before he can pack it in] and saying, "hey, guess what I'm doing today?  Whatever the hell I want!"


----------



## Ruthanne

James said:


> I love calling my former partner up [he still has a couple of years to go before he can pack it in] and saying, "hey, guess what I'm doing today?  Whatever the hell I want!"


Hahahahaha.  That's a good one.


----------



## billt

Shooting early in the morning during the week. When everyone else is at work, and I have the range to myself.


----------



## Vinny

I am only into 2 months of retirement so am still in the enjoying doing nothing stage. However I do spend a few hours in forums providing information and advise since I have been there and done that many times. I did not realize how many marriages are unhappy until I started joining sites about marriage and relationships. I am married 46 years and we have had a great life and still madly in love. Very surprised how spouses cannot compromise or solve the many problems that living with another person come your way. My message is usually something along the lines that rather than go down with the ship when the marriage structure handed to them does not work, perhaps they should swim to another ship.


----------



## drifter

I retired early, I think it was August, 1996. That's twenty-two years off the clock and payroll. I've done a bunch of things, volunteered with Friends of the Library for six or eight years. That was probably the most productive I've been, that is I could see ther most results from what I did with Friends. That, I suppose the only volunteer work I did. I have made time for myself and my diesease, being pro-active you might say in doing some of the things that helped me the most and has kept me going. I've enjoyed doing things at my own pace, doing things when I wanted to do them, and you might say th way I wanted to get things done. Now I read, do the computer, plays the harmonica. I have a couple of bird feeders that I fill during the winter months and I watch and sometime photograph the birds that take a meal in my backyard. Other than that, I relax and hangout.


----------



## Linda

I am able to paint and read more.  I meditate more.   Right now I'm in the middle of decluttering my house.  Trying to get rid of things I haven't used in years.


----------



## NewRetire18

Ruthanne said:


> I am retired but not by choice.  Any how I am trying to find ways to motivate myself to do things.  I am not into tough love so don't try that on me please. lol.  I am trying to take small steps into making my life more meaningful.  Well, please tell me what you do to make your retirement life more meaningful to you.  I appreciate hearing what you do most of all.



I am trying to teach my Oak trees to stop dropping leaves all over my lawn. I spend time out there in our front yard, and every time a leaf falls, I yell at the tree to try and teach it to stop. Everything was going along fine until I had a small breeze yesterday, and lost my voice.


----------



## Don M.

If leaves had some commercial value, I'd be a millionaire.  We live on 40 acres of dense hardwood forest...oak, walnut, hickory, etc., and starting this time of year I spend gobs of time blowing and mulching leaves.  But, with mild Fall weather, and trying to keep an acre of yard looking good, I really enjoy the outdoor activity.


----------



## Bajabob

When I retired, it was time to write my book. The scope and title of that "book" has changed over time, with nothing even remotely publication-ready. I guess such a situation is pretty normal. But I do feel a bit guilty about the gigabytes of space I'm using, though it must be only on my computer memory, and not impacting anyone else.


----------



## Relevant

I retired a few months ago.   I have hobbies that I love (sewing, crafting,   working on my house)  but they are pretty isolating.   When the weather is nice I like to ride my beach bike around the neighborhood,  I sing in the church choir, and I just started being a child advocate for abused kids.   Even that involves a lot of time on research and just a little with people.   My husband of 40 years left me a couple of years ago and he was a loner so we didn't socialize a lot as a couple.   Most of my friends were work friends and all are still working so even though I always have things to do that I enjoy, at the end of the day I am alone with my dogs.   What worries me is that this is becoming increasingly comfortable and I do NOT want to become a recluse.   I have tried going to church socials and I will still push myself but I feel awkward going alone,   so I am looking for activities that I could do alongside others and make friends that way.   I signed up for our local Habitat for Humanity but they don't have any builds going on right now.   I am hoping to learn new of new ways to define myself from those of you who are active and vital.   Thank you!


----------



## Jandante

Relevant said:


> I retired a few months ago.   I have hobbies that I love (sewing, crafting,   working on my house)  but they are pretty isolating.   When the weather is nice I like to ride my beach bike around the neighborhood,  I sing in the church choir, and I just started being a child advocate for abused kids.   Even that involves a lot of time on research and just a little with people.   My husband of 40 years left me a couple of years ago and he was a loner so we didn't socialize a lot as a couple.   Most of my friends were work friends and all are still working so even though I always have things to do that I enjoy, at the end of the day I am alone with my dogs.   What worries me is that this is becoming increasingly comfortable and I do NOT want to become a recluse.   I have tried going to church socials and I will still push myself but I feel awkward going alone,   so I am looking for activities that I could do alongside others and make friends that way.   I signed up for our local Habitat for Humanity but they don't have any builds going on right now.   I am hoping to learn new of new ways to define myself from those of you who are active and vital.   Thank you!


Hi, My first thought on reading your post, is to join a ukulele group, which is very popular in Australia.  My experience might be unique as I had no musical experience. I gravitated to a baritone ukulele and now I play in a church group  and at nursing homes and run a group with my husband. We put on four concerts with the whole group per year which makes sizable amounts for worthy causes and have a great life here in our country town.


----------



## norman

Lon said:


> I have great joy and pleasure from successfully removing hard water stains from my toilets with a Pumice Stone.


:lofl:


----------



## Aunt Bea

I'm here that should tell you a lot! layful:nthego:


----------



## norman

NewRetire18 said:


> I am trying to teach my Oak trees to stop dropping leaves all over my lawn. I spend time out there in our front yard, and every time a leaf falls, I yell at the tree to try and teach it to stop. Everything was going along fine until I had a small breeze yesterday, and lost my voice.



I have a lot of maple trees with lots of leaves, I always wish for a  strong NE wind to blow them over on the neighbor.  It happens every year. lol


----------



## norman

Relevant said:


> I retired a few months ago.   I have hobbies that I love (sewing, crafting,   working on my house)  but they are pretty isolating.   When the weather is nice I like to ride my beach bike around the neighborhood,  I sing in the church choir, and I just started being a child advocate for abused kids.   Even that involves a lot of time on research and just a little with people.   My husband of 40 years left me a couple of years ago and he was a loner so we didn't socialize a lot as a couple.   Most of my friends were work friends and all are still working so even though I always have things to do that I enjoy, at the end of the day I am alone with my dogs.   What worries me is that this is becoming increasingly comfortable and I do NOT want to become a recluse.   I have tried going to church socials and I will still push myself but I feel awkward going alone,   so I am looking for activities that I could do alongside others and make friends that way.   I signed up for our local Habitat for Humanity but they don't have any builds going on right now.   I am hoping to learn new of new ways to define myself from those of you who are active and vital.   Thank you!



good luck hope you find your calling.


----------



## Butterfly

Not much.


----------



## Buckeye

Butterfly said:


> Not much.



Ditto.


----------



## Gary O'

Write (whatever comes to mind)


here's one now;

*Some time ago, decades now, we were bringing our grand kids to our house for Christmas.








I was in a mood.
This mood was driven by the fact that I wanted Christmas to ourselves, on the coast, 
hiding, eating decadent things, watching the tides from our beds, hanging the ‘do not disturb’ sign on the door, humping, sleeping like overfed dogs.

But, n-o-o-o-o, here we were, hauling these two trunk monkeys to our place. 
And only ‘cause their gramma (namaw) didn’t want them to have a miserable Christmas.

Now, now their drunken father could swill beer and drive, and maybe (be still my heart) smack into a telephone pole, killing only hisself.
And their mother (our daughter) could freely run around with her despicable friends to parties, 
doing mile long lines of coke, and whatever I don’t care to know.

There they were, in the back seat, smacking each other over the head with The Pokey Little Puppy and Tootles.

We passed an entertainment park.

'ENCHANTED F-O-O-R-R-REST!!!'

‘We had the best time there!’

‘Good rememories.’

A rush of memories came to me too.
The Alice in wonderland path.
Keeping up with them.
Wheezing.
Panting.

They did enjoy themselves though.

Getting lost in the funhouse.
Screaming hysterically midway in the rabbit hole.
Getting cotton candy everywhere.
Buuuut once their namaw calmed me down and cleaned me up, I was back to my cantankerous self.

We were almost home.
The little one, we call him ‘Mayo’, still had a smile on his face as his older brother patted him on his head, 
wiping his sneeze goo filled hand in his brother’s hair.

As we pulled into the drive, the monkeys, dead asleep, slumped over in their seatbelts like they’d been shot, 
stirred, jumped up and fought each other to be first in the house, first at the tree, first into the stockings, giving me a rush of memories too.

We played table games as namaw cooked, wrestled in the living room until we knocked off some yuletide dainties, and shot pellet guns in the back yard.

Little did I know that that Christmas was gonna be one of the best times ever for them…….and a good ‘rememory’ for this old humbug too.





Photography (whatever comes into view)*









*Build things (whatever I wish to live in)*














*Poop (whatever I last ate)*









*
And bug old people here (with whatever creation I care to post)*











































there just isn't enough time in my day

but

I try to squeeze in as much as I can


----------



## JimW

Gary O' said:


> Write (whatever comes to mind)
> 
> 
> here's one now;
> 
> *Some time ago, decades now, we were bringing our grand kids to our house for Christmas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was in a mood.
> This mood was driven by the fact that I wanted Christmas to ourselves, on the coast,
> hiding, eating decadent things, watching the tides from our beds, hanging the ‘do not disturb’ sign on the door, humping, sleeping like overfed dogs.
> 
> But, n-o-o-o-o, here we were, hauling these two trunk monkeys to our place.
> And only ‘cause their gramma (namaw) didn’t want them to have a miserable Christmas.
> 
> Now, now their drunken father could swill beer and drive, and maybe (be still my heart) smack into a telephone pole, killing only hisself.
> And their mother (our daughter) could freely run around with her despicable friends to parties,
> doing mile long lines of coke, and whatever I don’t care to know.
> 
> There they were, in the back seat, smacking each other over the head with The Pokey Little Puppy and Tootles.
> 
> We passed an entertainment park.
> 
> 'ENCHANTED F-O-O-R-R-REST!!!'
> 
> ‘We had the best time there!’
> 
> ‘Good rememories.’
> 
> A rush of memories came to me too.
> The Alice in wonderland path.
> Keeping up with them.
> Wheezing.
> Panting.
> 
> They did enjoy themselves though.
> 
> Getting lost in the funhouse.
> Screaming hysterically midway in the rabbit hole.
> Getting cotton candy everywhere.
> Buuuut once their namaw calmed me down and cleaned me up, I was back to my cantankerous self.
> 
> We were almost home.
> The little one, we call him ‘Mayo’, still had a smile on his face as his older brother patted him on his head,
> wiping his sneeze goo filled hand in his brother’s hair.
> 
> As we pulled into the drive, the monkeys, dead asleep, slumped over in their seatbelts like they’d been shot,
> stirred, jumped up and fought each other to be first in the house, first at the tree, first into the stockings, giving me a rush of memories too.
> 
> We played table games as namaw cooked, wrestled in the living room until we knocked off some yuletide dainties, and shot pellet guns in the back yard.
> 
> Little did I know that that Christmas was gonna be one of the best times ever for them…….and a good ‘rememory’ for this old humbug too.*



Gary, what you did for those two cuties reminds me a lot of the things my Grandparents used to do for me. I still have the greatest memories of those times to this day and will treasure them til the day I die. You gave them and yourselves something very special that Christmas day. Good on you and the Mrs!


----------



## Babs

I love shopping. Even if I don't plan on purchasing anything. I just enjoy window shopping. In the evenings I enjoy going to Art Shows and Art Museums which is usually with my daughter. My granddaughter is also involved in theater so I also enjoy going to see her perform in the stage shows she is in. If I just want to relax though and being a School Librarian my entire life I just like to go out on my front or back porch with a nice book and read.


----------



## ray188

To me, interaction with people is the key. That led me in two directions that have become important to me. Local theater - on the stage, behind the stage, sound/lighting - whatever is needed. That in turn took me into the re-creation of old time radio shows. We started figuring we'd sit around in a circle and read to each other. As it turns out there is an audience for such a thing. We've been doing it for about 8 years, enjoyed it immensily and have a sold audience of "loyal fans".

And then there is plunking away on an instrument with fellow bluegrass/old country music lovers. The interaction of the voices and instruments is the fun part to me. We are not headed for Nashville but we do enjoy it.


----------



## White Rabbit

I retired back in January and my husband still works and plans on working for at least another 2 years. I agree with watching the grandkids if possible. I love spending time with my little 2 year old granddaughter and it also helps out my daughter in law and son. I also have a for friends who are also retired and once per month we go out to lunch which is nice.


----------



## Ruthanne

Thanks for most of the replies!


----------



## SeniorTooSoon

Really?  Well, I have some hard water stains that need to be removed. Feel free to come over
and do mine!  LOL


----------



## gregnelson

I am only partially retired right now, but I have found more time to get involved in my community. It makes me feel fulfilled to still have people who I can help and can talk to. Sitting in front of a tv just isn't as fun as you think it will be when you fantasize about retirement.


----------



## Ruthanne

gregnelson said:


> I am only partially retired right now, but I have found more time to get involved in my community. It makes me feel fulfilled to still have people who I can help and can talk to. Sitting in front of a tv just isn't as fun as you think it will be when you fantasize about retirement.


Yes, the tv gets boring at times!


----------



## Relevant

I am making losing weight a project - weight watchers, just started Jazzercise, and "Miracle Morning" practices.   Trying to find joy in this very slow process .  This is for me.    For others I volunteer for CASA as a child advocate for abused/neglected children, help care for my 91 year old mother.  Besides helping children, I am learning a lot about the court system, meeting judges and lawyers, etc.        For my soul, I sing in the church choir,  read inspirational books.    I haven't traveled much in my adult life but am planning an educational trip with  Road Scholars to learn about the history and see fall beauty in New Hampshire.   (I live in Texas where the trees are few  and don't really color-up in the fall. )  I am setting fitness goals and studying weird books in preparation for that trip.   I will be so sad when my two pups die (12 years old, one deaf and one blind) but hope to be able to travel a lot more then.


----------



## hypochondriac

hang on. im not retired yet. no pension for another 6 years. can i last? can i survive until then.
its a shame people are sometimes too sick or worn out to enjoy their retirement.


----------



## Lc jones

Working on getting my health back


----------



## Trade

In retirement I have achieved self actualization. 

I was born to be a bum.


----------



## twinkles

when i first retired i would take my grandson to school go on a part time job then go back and pick him up--then i would work in my yard i had a half acre to mow and had a lot of pretty flowers


----------



## hypochondriac

sudoku
rumination
talking to my dog
talking to myself
opening and closing the fridge a lot


----------



## JustBonee

Planning trips that I will never take... lol


----------



## retiredtraveler

I've been retired for 12 years, and kind of gone through phases. We traveled/camped/hiked in national parks for the first couple of years extensively. We live on a few acres, so there is constant gardening with perennials, fruit trees, raspberries, veggie garden --- pruning, weeding, chain saw work, cutting and splitting firewood. Then, we started working on major remodeling taking the kitchen and baths down to studs. Then, got more involved with volunteer work with local environmental group. Now, we're doing more biking trips along with hiking and back to a couple of major projects on house and garage. Still do volunteer work. There is always something to do around here.

 I'd like to just be able to spend more time sitting on the porch and reading.


----------



## hypochondriac

retiredtraveler said:


> I've been retired for 12 years, and kind of gone through phases. We traveled/camped/hiked in national parks for the first couple of years extensively. We live on a few acres, so there is constant gardening with perennials, fruit trees, raspberries, veggie garden --- pruning, weeding, chain saw work, cutting and splitting firewood. Then, we started working on major remodeling taking the kitchen and baths down to studs. Then, got more involved with volunteer work with local environmental group. Now, we're doing more biking trips along with hiking and back to a couple of major projects on house and garage. Still do volunteer work. There is always something to do around here.
> 
> I'd like to just be able to spend more time sitting on the porch and reading.


remind too much of that guitar teacher


----------



## A2ZGrammie

We like watching the birds at the bird feeders, and trying to outsmart the squirrels that try to rob them. I bought Spank a t-shirt that says "The Master of Squirrels" when we thought we had really mastered them. Now they are back. Smart critters.


----------

